
Fear and Loathing in Lock-Free Programming - YAFZ
https://medium.com/@tylerneely/fear-and-loathing-in-lock-free-programming-7158b1cdd50c
======
charleslmunger
I agree with this, mostly.

Sometimes the lock free version of a Java program is simpler than the version
with locks. For example, I've often written classes where all the state was
easy to fit into a single atomicreference.

The real danger comes from writing a lock free program without knowing they
type of problems that are hard to solve without locks. Just like cryptography,
the greatest danger comes from engineers who know just enough to be dangerous.

------
drallison
Lock free systems are often worth the effort. A classic example is the
operating system thesis done by Henry Masslin.
[http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~walpole/class/cs510/papers/06.pdf](http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~walpole/class/cs510/papers/06.pdf)

------
fulafel
What is the state of the art in building high assurance lock free components?
Are there type systems or proof assistants that are workable?

~~~
krenoten
SPIN is a nice tool for modeling them. You can extract code from a coq model.
You can go into the world of dynamic instrumentation to try to verify
invariants in implementations.

------
signa11
we were somewhere around a race condition, at the edge of frustration, when
the drugs began to take hold...

